# do your dogs sleep with you??



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I have my 4 Chi's in their crates at night and am okay with that seeing that they are still new to the family (ages 1year to 6months), but my hubby wants them to start sleeping with us. I am afraid I will roll over on them, or be so aware that I loose sleep! Do many of you sleep with yours?


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> I have my 4 Chi's in their crates at night and am okay with that seeing that they are still new to the family (ages 1year to 6months), but my hubby wants them to start sleeping with us. I am afraid I will roll over on them, or be so aware that I loose sleep! Do many of you sleep with yours?


Hi, no mine don't sleep in my bed, they sleep downstairs in their beds. I would happily have them in mine but the hubby wouldn't allow it! Also we have a rotti and it wouldn't be fair if he was left out, really wouldn't fancy him getting in too lol! X


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

No, ours don't. It's very dangerous to them imo. We are unpredictable sleepers and they're just too trusting.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes and No. I prefer for them to sleep in their crates...but I do occasionally let them in my bed...usually when I go to bed early to watch tv...then I am too lazy to put them in their crates. But when I do this....even just once in a while...it makes it very hard for them to go back to the crates. Bailey is a big whiner/crier. Another thing is...with 4....they are constantly moving and changing positions during the night which keeps me awake. And ALL 4 sleep on MY side of the bed  Did this last night and in the crate they went!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah sleeps in her Crate, Our bed is really high no way I let her up on it she would fall and get hurt.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have only the one chi and he sleeps in his crate. I feel that he is much safer in his crate. Life changes so much, you do not know what the future will hold and keeping them in a crate is so much safer!!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine sleeps in the crate downstairs with the shah tzus. I'd love my chi in the bed but my hubby won't have none of it.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i sleep with mine. they never get rolled on because the move with me..if i roll over so do they lol x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

no. and, it's a habit i am glad to have never started! seems that often
when someone has behavioral problems with their dog, the first thing they are 
advised is to get them out of their bed! :sad5:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, my Ernie does all the time. Occasionally, one of the others do too. Bu prefers his crate and Briscoe won't sleep with me. Charlene, well no.  Ernie slept with me from the time he was 1.6 lbs. I didn't get much sleep for fear of rolling over on him, but I never did. My little one is how I managed to keep my sanity when my Grandson passed away.


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

Hopie started off sleeping in bed with my husband and I (and the cocker spaniel) but I think she got annoyed because the cocker spaniel and I thrash around a lot so Hopie started sleeping on the floor on her own! Couldn't believe it. In Korea our bed isn't high (only about 10 inches off the floor) so she gets up in the morning and gives us kisses.


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Peanut sleeps in her crate. I would be too scared of rolling over and crushing her. If she is in bed with us she likes to get right under the covers and cuddle up next to us so I think it would be far too easy to smother her and not realise.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh Bijoux would just lovvve to be able to sleep with me if she could and sometimes she does x.x 

She's still crying in the middle of the night I have her pen beside my bed,- i'll let her fall asleep in my bed the I plop her down in her-s...exept this morning I woke up and bumped something warm with my foot and magically she was in my bed. 

When she cries in the middle of the night i'm picking her up and putting her in the bed while i'm half asleep! spoiled brat ;p


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned what i'm going to say... Wouldn't it be a bit of a passion killer between you and your husband? I could never imagine wanting to do 'that' with my little fur babies in the bed with me, it would creep me out! We used to have Isabelles pen in our room and even that had to go because it was killing the mood with a little chi pitter-pattering up and down her bed while we were trying to erm - spend quality time together!
Not only that but i also agree it can make the dog have behavioural problems. We allow Aimee and Isabelle into our beds sometimes, but never to sleep. Only for weekend morning cuddles and the suchlike.

I hope nobody gets offended by my opinion because I didn't mean to imply anything about anyone else.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey has slept with me since the day I brought her home. I don't move much at night and she rolls with me lol.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Kayley said:


> I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned what i'm going to say... Wouldn't it be a bit of a passion killer between you and your husband? I could never imagine wanting to do 'that' with my little fur babies in the bed with me, it would creep me out! We used to have Isabelles pen in our room and even that had to go because it was killing the mood with a little chi pitter-pattering up and down her bed while we were trying to erm - spend quality time together!
> Not only that but i also agree it can make the dog have behavioural problems. We allow Aimee and Isabelle into our beds sometimes, but never to sleep. Only for weekend morning cuddles and the suchlike.
> 
> I hope nobody gets offended by my opinion because I didn't mean to imply anything about anyone else.


Lol! Had to laugh at the thought of it! Can just picture a couple of chi's trying to get in middle of it, you know what they're like always wanting to sit on you etc... Ha! X


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Lol! Had to laugh at the thought of it! Can just picture a couple of chi's trying to get in middle of it, you know what they're like always wanting to sit on you etc... Ha! X


Exactly! I don't know how people would cope with it! Especially when the chi's sleep in their bed every night! Can just imagine Isabelle and Aimee, it would be so off putting! x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

One of my chi's, Emmie, sleeps in her crate (open) in her playpen. Zarita has the run of the house. She usually starts out upstairs with my roommate, on top of some pillows in the front of the bed, and then ends up downstairs about 5-6 am. Sue and the chi's


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have 11 dogs in my room at night. Marmalade chose to sleep in a crate that I have blocking the cat box, Delilah chose to sleep in the other one blocking the box. Isis sleeps in a crate because she has NO bed manners and keeps everyone awake if she's allowed in the bed. Twiggy's in a crate because of her size and bad leg, I feel more comfortable with her there. Her crate is on top of Isis', so she is almost level with the bed and it's like she is in the bed with us. Ling Ling sleeps on the floor right next to the bed. The other 6 sleep in the bed with me, have for over a year. I have never rolled over on any of them and I can be a restless sleeper. If I am having a restless night. they will move away from me so I can roll over without bothering them. None have ever fallen off the bed, either. Oh, and if my daughter isn't home, Bouncer, her lab/pit mix sleeps on the bed with us, too. He usually takes the far corner to sleep, out of my and the chis way.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco has slept with me from the time I brought him home, but i only have the one.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine sleep in a crate together every night. They cuddle with DH and I til about midnight or so when I go to sleep, then I put them in their crate (which is on the other side of my night stand next to my side of the bed). Sometimes I just say "Okay girls.." and they'll get off our low platform bed and walk into their crate. But once in awhile they sleep with us, if they are sick or if I fall asleep before putting them in their crate. Izzie always likes to sleep by DH, and he is not good with them in bed when he's sleeping. I've had to stop him mid-roll before when Izzie was between his legs a couple times. One time he put his arm down on her head, I saw it, and she got out from under it quickly.. But it scares me! 

They slept with us last night cuz Bella just got spayed, and them being separated Izzie was freaking out. Luckily they both stayed on my side, Bella cuddled up by my chest/shoulders, and Izzie between my legs. It's not a normal thing tho, and they do fine when I put them back in the crate other nights.


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

My chi does not sleep with us because I am afraid to hurt her. Moreover, our bed is very tall. If she falls, she can get hurt...


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy has slept in my bed all night only twice. Usually she sleeps in her play pen. Sometimes if I wake at about 5 or 6, I look at those huge sweet eyes and just have to bring her into my bed!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hershey sleeps in my bed since I got her. As the others said, you won't accidentally roll over 'em as they would move when you move.  I don't move around so much, she's the one in a million different places each time I check on her. By my lap, arm, legs, feet. Always under the sheet. She knows how to get off the sheet and get back in. She sometimes wakes up early morning to pee (I have doggie steps next to the bed), would pee on the pad and go back in the sheets and sleep.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie sleeps under the covers, between my husband and I, usually in the torso area. She has since she was tiny. I've rolled over on her a couple of times, but she gets out of the way. 

Pedro has his dog bed and his blanket right beside our bed. He starts out sleeping with us, on top of the covers, right up against my legs...But the second I move, he growls a bit and goes to his bed. 

I guess I'm not supposed to move???


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

On the first day that we brought Zippy home from the shelter, he hopped into bed with us at night. It was a great feeling that day to know that he already felt so comfortable and trusting with us that he wanted to sleep next to us. 

In hindsight, however, maybe it would have been better if we had established from day one that he slept in his own bed (even if it was on the floor next to ours). It seems as if it would be very difficult to re-train him at this point. Plus, I often lie in bed to watch TV on the weekend days that my wife is at work and I like when he lies next to me. It would be pretty confusing to him to try and establish that some times are OK but others are not so I guess that we're kind of stuck with it now. Mostly I don't mind, really, but as some have mentioned it can put a bit of a damper on the "marital relations". Spontaneity is certainly lessened and during those "other times" we just have to lock him out of the room!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

mine sleeps with me but ive started leving her downstairs now with my other dog because i cant remember the last time i cuddled my fella lol but i do miss her and her cuddles are better


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Kayley said:


> I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned what i'm going to say... Wouldn't it be a bit of a passion killer between you and your husband? I could never imagine wanting to do 'that' with my little fur babies in the bed with me, it would creep me out! We used to have Isabelles pen in our room and even that had to go because it was killing the mood with a little chi pitter-pattering up and down her bed while we were trying to erm - spend quality time together!
> Not only that but i also agree it can make the dog have behavioural problems. We allow Aimee and Isabelle into our beds sometimes, but never to sleep. Only for weekend morning cuddles and the suchlike.
> 
> I hope nobody gets offended by my opinion because I didn't mean to imply anything about anyone else.


LOL Kayley. It isn't a problem for us because we sleep in separate beds because hubby snores loud enough to bring house down!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Guilty here...our dogs and cat all sleep in bed with us...Really wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Our 3 all sleep with us & whichever of our kids happen to land in our bed in the middle of the night & we have never had a problem. Though usually if our bed gets too full they end up sleeping with me on the couch. Bella & Pebbles bury themselves under the covers next to someones legs & Yogi will usually sleep on my pillow until he gets too hot & then sleeps in his bed on the floor.

The quality couple time is not really a problem, we just put them out & bring them back in. With 3 kids the chis are the least of our problems when it comes to quality time lol


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sparkles has slept with me since the 1st night I got her. That also goes for the other dogs I have had over the past 30 years.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion and Penny sleep with me. Penny has started jumping off the bed in the middle of the night to poo on the floor, so I have to get up and take her potty. (She is only 14 weeks old.) I was worried about rolling on them, but they seem to be light sleepers and will move. 4 is a lot to have in the bed though!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

liss77 said:


> Our 3 all sleep with us & whichever of our kids happen to land in our bed in the middle of the night & we have never had a problem. Though usually if our bed gets too full they end up sleeping with me on the couch. Bella & Pebbles bury themselves under the covers next to someones legs & Yogi will usually sleep on my pillow until he gets too hot & then sleeps in his bed on the floor.
> 
> The quality couple time is not really a problem, we just put them out & bring them back in. With 3 kids the chis are the least of our problems when it comes to quality time lol


I remember when! lol With the kids. I just read an article on how parents handled it when kids walk in.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Lucy has slept with me from the moment I brought her home. Now that my hubby brought home Lucky, she sleeps on our pillows. lol


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender sleeps with me and my Bichon, Cosmo. Cosmo sleeps on his pillow and Lavender likes to curl up against me under the covers. I have slept with dogs for years and have never rolled over on one. ) I don't sleep well if they aren't there.

Jeanette


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

My two older chi's sleep with me they are three and half and nearly three,poppy the baby is almost 8months and sleeps in her crate beside the bed as she dosnt settle well and keeps the other two up and they get cross at her.It used to be only on weekends but its over a year now that they have been in bed with us every nite....But yes in does affect the night time activity some what..lol


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

I used to have mine in the bed with me but he is now sleeping in his own "king size bed". He learned the new routine in about 3 days and all i have to do now is to tell him "go to sleep" and he walks over to his bed  As soon as my alarm goes of in the morning he jumps up and comes over to me to say good morning and then we have a bit of a cuddle session in HIS bed (pillow origional bought for MUCH bigger dog) together with my other dog. I decided to take them down from my bed as a matter of diceplin as well as safety. He used to come charging up the bed in a way that just was not safe for him and not plesent for myself so. He is also not allwoed up in the sofa, which they learned at the same time as the bed became off limits. It all went very well and now hopefully my sofa will stay WHITE as at was when i bought it...once i manage to was it all again that is


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh i wish i could sleep with them but.... 1. leila would probably bark at any noise she may here to "protect us".  2. our bed is high and i'm afraid she'd fall or jump and hurt her leg.
Finn is so darn small but oh that would be nice having his soft fur against my face all night. <3


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd like to change my ear4lier comment...ever since Bijoux arrival and BF gone for army I now have two dogs sleeping in the bed with me..may have to kick the bf to the dog bed when he returns i'm liking this fluff at night


----------



## Pippa`sMum (Jun 27, 2011)

Pippa very kindly allows me to share the queen size bed with her as long as I don`t take up too much space lol....we go to bed together and we sleep in together, we have breakfast in bed together, then start our day.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep all 3 sleep with me at night.
My OH works nights.
Even then when he comes to bed the 3 of them just snuggle into him for some cuddles. lol.
I wouldnt have it any other way now.
I find it really comforting having them there and i feel we have bonded even more.
For special snuggle time with the OH they go in the crate. hehe!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

QUestion I know that DH means Darleen Husband what doe OH stand for?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

OH = other half


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

mooberry said:


> QUestion I know that DH means Darleen Husband what doe OH stand for?


I thought DH meant Dear heart?
Cause lots of people use that term.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have always heard DH means dear husband. lol


----------



## Harmoni (Jul 3, 2011)

I brought my Chi home 3 weeks ago. Her names Paris (not after Hilton, but after a CFL player up here) She`s not my first dog, but my first little one. She`s slept in the bed with me since day 1 and i don`t worry about rolling on her. She`ll move with me and i think if you have a little body pressed against you, even in sleep you`re subconsciously aware... My bed is typical height, but she is absolutely fearless, she figured out in the first few days how to climb up onto couches and jump off of them or my bed. My heart kind of stopped the first few times i saw her do that and couldn`t get to her but she has no fear. 
My other dog also sleeps with us too and has on and off since he was a puppy as well.... sometimes my restless sleep annoys the heck out of him though. and he wants out. he`s a 120 lb pitbull and sleeps at my feet on one side. Paris sleeps curled up beside my front or back and on the other side of my feet, my cat sleeps there... somedays i`m surprised they even leave room for me...


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Last night Zippy was sleeping at my feet and I was awoken by a "THUMP" in the middle of the night. I had kicked him out of bed! He didn't cry or whimper either. I picked him up; he snuggled back into bed (although this time BETWEEN my wife and I!), and he fell right back to sleep. I fell kind of bad about the incident but, on the other hand, it's kind of amusing at the same time.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pixel can get up and down off the bed easily and she sleeps in with us. Rez isnt toilet trained yet or able to et up and down so he's in a crate in our room for the time being. Ultimately I do want him included.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

my 3 sleep in their crates at night so they are in a routine but if i was just napping or go for a lie down i let them in my bed with me then x


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Tyson my chi and Sonic my Pom have slept with me since I got them 6 years ago. They have both slept with me since the very first night they came home. I'm getting another chi on Friday and he'll be in bed with all of us too. I couldn't imagine having my little guys sleep in a crate.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Well Daisy seems to not be needing the toilet in the night now. So this weekend, I have let her spend the nights in her bed but on my bed. I have loved it and she seems to be closer to me too, (always running up to me, when she often went to other members of my family).

I was thinking of just making this a weekend treat for now, and a permanent thing when she's older, but I think she'll be in my bed again tonight


----------

